# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  How much do bodybuilders make?

## Akrobatik

Anyone know? Just curious.

----------


## DSM4Life

> Anyone know? Just curious.


4.75 an hr.

----------


## thebigguyy1

It could be anything. I have know quite a few guys that were really into their bodybuilding / competitive, and most of them went by the wayside as it was just too expensive and competitions do not pay very much. A few of them had full time jobs and some had wealthy girlfriends, boyfriends, etc that helped to support their passion.

And unless you are fortunate enough to get with a supplement company or sponsor, it is quite a challenge to make a living out of it. Or open a gym, but that is another story.

----------


## NathanSummers

> And unless you are fortunate enough to get with a supplement company or sponsor, it is quite a challenge to make a living out of it. Or open a gym, but that is another story.


Exactly Cutler and Coleman probably hit the peak with all their sponsors

----------


## warchild

> 4.75 an hr.


i think its actually 5 an hour now

----------


## Tigershark

Yeah I figured sponsors was where the money would come from.

----------


## Lightsout2184

yeah i wish it was like other sports and income was public

----------


## chitownhoker

i think cutlers muscle tech sponsership was like$750,00 per year or something like that, but i don't think they renewed with him

----------


## CMPD213

Depends on multiple factors.. Sponsorships, Wins, Fame, how good YOU are at marketing yourself

Cutler was probably the most successful because he was so good at marketing himself, he had sponsorships from EVERYBODY.

Muscletech
Intek
TGANCI
Schiek
Probodybuilding weekly
Fitness Fly
Lanas Egg thies
Ultimate Hair away "Shave no more"
Ab-ulous meals
Flec
Muscle & Fitness
International Tanning Equipment (HEX)
Bodybuilding Universe
Professional Diets
Jan Tana
Pro-Tect
BioSync Research Institute
Team Awesome body
Team Body by design
Troponin Nutrition
Gary Franzen
Broken Leash
Professional Fitness Institute

That just goes to show you how he is so good at marketing himself, he has his hand in everything....

So like it said, there are too many different factors to say how much $$ a pro bodybuilder makes

----------


## Dougie-DOU99Y

Jay was sponsored by powertec aswell at one point not sure if he still is tho.. But looking at some of colemans vids on youtube he must make quite a bit!!

----------


## NathanSummers

Colemans also an deputy cop somewhere in florida

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Colemans also an deputy cop somewhere in florida


Ronnie Coleman lives in Arlington, Texas, and was on the Arlington Police Force. That's how I met him, and he is one of the nicest, most down to earth people you could ever meet...and his training is INSANE!  :Smilie: 

Ron III---III

----------


## Akrobatik

> Ronnie Coleman lives in Arlington, Texas, and was on the Arlington Police Force. That's how I met him, and he is one of the nicest, most down to earth people you could ever meet...and his training is INSANE! 
> 
> Ron III---III


"light weight! light weight!"

----------


## thebigguyy1

> "light weight! light weight!"


YEEEAAAAH BUDDYYY!

"Everybody wants to be a bodybuilder but nobody wants to lift no heavy ass weights!"

Ronnie Coleman

----------


## Tbear1986

Nothing But A PEANUT!
 :Smilie:

----------


## dedic8ed1

Ronnie Coleman's first 3 sandow's he was still on the police force if that gives you an idea of how hard it is to make a living on bodybuilding.

----------


## ninesecz

I know cutler is worth millions! He owns some sort of land development company, that is 1/2 the reason he moved to Vegas. he talks about it in one of his videos! I think he makes 1-2million a year from that alon. So he is in no way hurting for money!

----------


## The Deuce

It is all in how you MARKET yourself, can you make enough money on COMPS alone... yah probably to live MIDDLE CLASS, anywheres from 50-75 thousand a year... IF YOU WIN.

I saw an article somewhere ... don't remember what Mag it was in but Branch Warren made 75,000 on just winning THE MOST MUSCULAR trophy at the Arnold Classic 2009.

Kai Greene won it I believe and took home a lump sum of over a quarter Million. So yah you win BIG COMPS.. you make BIG MONEY.. but you gotta be THAT BIG and IFBB pro.. which takes awhile.. so you are gonna struggle until you fiinally make it.. as with anything.. take MMA fighters for example..

You can fight small venues at the beginning of your career and if you win those make like a grand, then work your way through bigger promotions and finally til you get to the TOP (UFC) where you make A million a fight (Rampage, GSP, Hughes, Couture, Lesnar[now]) 

You have to PAY YOUR DUES BEFORE YOU MAKE THE BIG BUCKS...

I know this, trust me I KNOW THIS.. I am an aspiring BBer and I know that there isn't going to be ANY money in it at first, HENCE why I have a business degree and will be working doing whatever I CAN to support myself Until/If I make it...

STRUGGLE is the part of any sport.. Yes of course you can get DRAFTED to the BIG LEAGUES directly outta High School but what is that.. a ONE IN A MILLION chance, and that boat passed for me 9 years ago.. So now with my chosen avenue. I know what it is going to take to make it a CAREER.... to be able to make REAL MONEY off of it... but I am not going to lie.. YES that is the ULTIMATE GOAL.. Make it BIG, MAKE A LOT OF MONEY, and not have a care in the world.. but to me there is a heck of a lot more than that, I want the PRIDE and PRESTIGE of presenting myself on display to be judged and determined to be the BEST on that stage.. to me.. that beats any check any day.. THAT SATISFACTION of being NUMBER 1 !! The only thing that goes through my head is SECOND PLACE is the FIRST LOSER !!

Even though if you place 2nd through 5th in say MR. O or the ARNOLD CLASSIC you still get a HELL of a PAY DAY... but I am sure that just covers the FOOD INTAKE you had to ingest to make it there... hahaha plus an array of "OTHER" expenses...haha...

But yah it all BOILS down to HOW you MARKET yourself... As you grow Bigger and Bigger... you learn more and more on how to do this.. [Thank God for an A+ in Marketing.. hahaha] 

As a BBer you have to look at yourself as a BUSINESS in it's own.. each and every BBer is it's own BUSINESS ENTITY. And how well you can make that "Business" grow and flourish will depend on how your sell yourself to the public, judges, media, and of course YOURSELF.

In My HONEST Opinion...

----------

